# How can you tell if a tad is ready to leave the water?



## bob21115

I have 11 tadpoles (red amazonicus)in the water and they all seem to be developing at differnt rates.

I moved them in to a shoebox 










The largest tadpole has complete back legs and I cant see the front.

I moved the cup back into the Viv and tilted it a lillte bit.

What should be prepaired to do for them as they leave the water?


----------



## cobaltsinoh

Have a looksie here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html

Contains some various tadpole care information. You will see the front arms before they pop out. Once the front arms pop out you've still got several days before they are completely done absorbing their tail. Once front arms pop I usually lower the water in the container so its easier for the froglet to get out of the water. This varies from breeder to breeder and even species to species. You may just have to play with it some. 

Tony


----------



## earthfrog

With my imis, I try to have the water low enough so that when their front legs pop, they can gulp air now and again---it is easy for them to drown at that stage if they can't get their head out of water, so at least be sure there's a way for them to leave the water even if they're not ready to evacuate yet. They usually try to leave the water when their tail is just about nearly gone---maybe a tiny stub left---but then, that's just with my imis.


----------



## DCreptiles

with my last tad i waiting for his front legs to fully come in befor tilting the containner. i left the containner tilted for a bit untill i seen he was spending more time on the dry part of the tilt and started to obsorb its tail then i removed the lid removed some more water and left just enough for it to completely submerge its self.. and then placed it tilted in a grow out tank with out the lid and the next day i woke up it was out and hiding lol.
-Derek


----------



## Dartfan83

i personally don't do anything differently, I put the tad rearign container into a froglet grow out tank. if the tad isn't strong enough to get out of the cup on its own, then personally I'm fine with that.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I lower water so the surface of the water isn't any higher than the tad's back when they pop front legs. I learned the hard way with my first two leuc tads- I didn't lower the water and both died the next day. Then I add some moss on one end of the container and tilt it. I take the tads out and put them into a small tank when the climb onto the sides of the container. Good luck.


----------



## porkchop

When a tad has all 4s and will hang near the waters shallow edge is a good sign.
i typically tilt a shoebox, fill 1/3 w/ water and a paper towel up the dry end, with end of towel in water to wick up and stay moist. Add tad once legs pop, they will find the easy shallow climb out that way and hang out on moist towel. i throw in pothos for them to hide around. Tads w/ all 4s usually wont nip at each other so its good for 3-4 or more. Pull after 3-4 days and put in froglet container w/ food.


----------



## flybuster

I have a few 5 gl tanks set up seeded w springs each will hold 4 tad cups once i see the fronts starting to pop i put the cups in the tank on a very steep angle water depth stays about 1.5 inches. They stay there about e week then go to a bigger community type tank.


----------

